# so what tires you running this season?



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

last season I ran mud2's. weren't too bad. I'm tempted to go back to ritchie speedmax. felt pretty comfortable on those. 

new bike has a set of Vittoria Cross XG Pro's on now and while they have a few road/gravel miles on them I might also leave them on for a race or two to see how I like them. rating seem to favor them as a good all around tire.


----------



## seppo17 (Dec 7, 2008)

grifo and limus....

Personally I don't like the speedmax on the front. I did like a combo of mud2 on the front and speedmax on the rear. The XGs and mud2's sound like a couple of good sets..


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

I ran speedmax front/back. didn't really have any issues. However I'm thinking i'm going to run a speedmax or Mud 2 in the back and the XG in the front and see how I like. 

decisions.....


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Nothing is set in stone because I'm shopping for a new wheelset. But it looks like I"ll use:

Smallblock 8 up front.
Geax Mezacal in the rear. 

I may reverse it. 



The courses here on the central coast are fast hardpack, singletrack with sandy, volleyball court sections. 

About Us
Surf City Cyclocross

For any Monterey County locals, I've spoken with the promoter and some of the CCCX races will crisscross the CSUMB frisbee golf course.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

just ordered a speedmax and a mud2. we'll which makes it on the back first.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

Just got to try out my new Fango tubulars this weekend in both dry and wet (but not muddy) conditions on a fairly technical course with lots of off-camber hi-speed turns (at a camp)...very happy I followed my friend's recommendation. He says they work fairly well as all-conditions tires as long as you realize that they aren't true mud tires and ride appropriately in the muck. Next year (hopefully) I'll have a 2nd set of tubulars with Limus on them.

My pit bike currently has Grifos (clinchers), but I might trade those for Fangos just so both bikes match.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Conti files, my somewhat worn Fangos (I decided they still have a season left in them), and Rhinos. All tubular.


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah, I was eyeing what I have in stock this morning. I have a 700x35 speedmax which still has some life left on it. could use it as a rear and even have a mud2 that has some life left. 

nice I have a couple sets of rims now. although debating whether or not I want to set up a pit bike or not.


----------



## simonaway427 (Jul 12, 2010)

Vittoria XG tubulars.
PDX clinchers.


----------



## GDeAngelo (Aug 9, 2009)

Challenge Fango
Challenge Griffo
Challenge Griffo XS


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Dry and fast: Ritchey Speedmax
Loose or muddy: Specialized Tracer


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

Grifo XS
Grifo
Limus

first year with 3 sets of tubbies and a spare front wheel set up with a grifo (and spare bike)

it was a lot easier when I only had 1 wheel set, sometimes I think I over complicate things.


----------



## jukebox (Sep 6, 2005)

Fango tubbies
PDX clinchers


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Grifo XS most of the time...


----------



## clydeone (Oct 25, 2011)

currently building a set of A23s and intend to run PDXs tubeless


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm running a variety.


----------



## wtfbbq (Apr 5, 2012)

Clement PDX tubeless. Might pick up some latex tubes though.

Griffo Challenges tubies as pit wheels.


----------



## ericmorgan56 (Feb 10, 2005)

PDX tubulars and Vittoria XG tubeless. I tried a ton of tires tubeless last year and all failed when run low. Hoping for better luck with the vittorias. Right now I'm at about 45lbs but will shot for 35lbs tomorrow at our cross practice.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Fango Tubular
Tufo Flexus Primus Tubular
Ritchey Speedmax clincher spares.


----------



## rudedog55 (Aug 10, 2009)

pretender said:


> I'm running a variety.



if you end up not liking the white ones you can send them to me!!


----------



## c-lo (Sep 30, 2008)

pretender said:


> I'm running a variety.




I call BS. not all his


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

Challenge clinchers -- Grifo and Limus, certainly, and maybe XS as well. We ran 30-32 psi on some heavily rooted mtb trails last night without a problem. Gotta love latex tubes.


----------



## porttackstart (Nov 8, 2007)

Specialized Tracer Tubular
Specialized Captain CX tubeless
Michelin Mud2 tubeless


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

Specialized Terra Tubular
Challenge Grifo Tubular in different widths
Michelin Mud (green)
Challenge Grifo clinchers
Michelin Mud 2 

that's it for now.


----------



## jared_j (Jun 11, 2009)

Kenda Slant Six clinchers on Stans Crest 29er wheels. The thin Kenda sidewalls are very supple, and have a very round shape with the wider 29er rim width. I've had great luck riding this setup at 28 psi in practice sessions, they "feel" very similar (cornering on grass) to the Fango tubulars I used last season.


----------



## wtfbbq (Apr 5, 2012)

JohnStonebarger said:


> Challenge clinchers -- Grifo and Limus, certainly, and maybe XS as well. We ran 30-32 psi on some heavily rooted mtb trails last night without a problem. Gotta love latex tubes.


Yeah, the more I think about this the more I'm leaning toward trying out latex tubes. Rather than tubeless.


----------



## pmaz77 (Jan 22, 2012)

Mud 2's on race bike, maxxis raze on the pit bike


----------



## JPHcross (Aug 15, 2006)

Grifo and Rhino tubular
Raze clinchers for training


----------



## GONE4ARIDE (Mar 19, 2003)

FMB with Grifo tread
FMB Grippo XL


----------



## Erik_A (Sep 14, 2008)

Continental Speed King - 35s

http://www.cxmagazine.com/continental-speed-king-cyclocross-tire-review


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

Race bike: Challenge Griffo tubulars on the main carbon wheels; Challenge Limus on the backup carbon wheels
Pit Bike: Specialized Somethingorother clinchers that came on it. I may replace them midseason with some Maxxis Mimos I have laying around.


----------



## Idiot Wind (Dec 9, 2009)

Fango tubulars - 34s.


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

Vittoria XG pro clinchers for everything except muddy conditions, Clement PDX for muddy conditions. Used the Vittoria's last year, they seemed to be some really good all around tires. The tread pattern is VERY similar to the Challenge tires (I can't remember which one). Weather man says it's going to be a wet and cold winter (for the south), hope you have your mud tires ready!


----------



## SlowJoeCrow (Sep 3, 2009)

I guess I'm odd man out since I plan to run what's in the garage which is Hutchinson Bulldogs, and a set of Vittoria XM Pros for mud. If I have to buy tires, I guess I'll try Clement Crusade PDX clinchers, since I actually race in Portland.


----------



## adam_mac84 (Sep 22, 2010)

rudedog55 said:


> Grifo XS
> Grifo
> Limus
> 
> ...


x2. on above tires. I am also over complicating life, because I now have 2 race-able bikes, last years race bike, is this years pit bike Too much stuff to care for haha


----------



## CapitalCrewBiker (Aug 24, 2011)

Clement PDX Tubular's


----------



## gpsser (Oct 25, 2003)

Spec. Terra tubulars
Spec. Tracer tubulars
Griffo tubulars
PDX clinchers, tubless


----------



## kmancrx (Aug 16, 2008)

Probably gonna run the Maxxis Raze if I can set em up ghetto fabulous tubeless. If not then I will have Conti speed kings and last years Panaracer crossblasters at my disposal as well.


----------



## Pedal4Fun (Sep 21, 2009)

Grifo 33 Tubies on both wheelsets

I'm comfortable on those tires on everything including mud


----------



## wtfbbq (Apr 5, 2012)

ericmorgan56 said:


> PDX tubulars and Vittoria XG tubeless. I tried a ton of tires tubeless last year and all failed when run low. Hoping for better luck with the vittorias. Right now I'm at about 45lbs but will shot for 35lbs tomorrow at our cross practice.


I finally got around to setting up my wheels. Clement PDX tubeless on Stan's 355 rims. Used a compressor. They popped on the bead with soapy water. Added sealant and they sealed up super fast. One or two spots oozed for 5 minutes after shaking.

Just let out air and guestimated pressure. Wanted to run the low for a test. Rode to a local park and spent 10 minutes trying to make them come off the rim. Folded over the rear on sloppy mounts. Dove the front into turns. No burps.

I'm about 180-185 and when I got home, I added some air. Found out I was running the rear at 20# and the front at 18#. I like to race in the neighborhood of 28#. So that's a nice test.


----------



## Powershot (Sep 18, 2004)

I really like the Vittoria XG's (34's)and XM's (32's). Some teammates are trying out the tubeless version of the XG's this year as well but Vittoria has come a long way from the silver tires a few years ago.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*hmmmm*

main tires
Grifo and Fango

mud tires 
Grifo w/ Ralph Tread
Tufo Cubus

dry tires
Tufo Dry Plus Rear / Tufo Elite Front
Vittoria EVO XN Rear (w/out side knobs) - Grifo XS front

clincher - Ritchey Speedmax


----------



## Bobe Kryant (Aug 2, 2011)

< Noob seeking advice

I notice that people like to run different f/r tire combinations. I'm guessing it as to do with traction, which leads me to ask: Do you generally want better traction in the front or rear tire?


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

Bobe Kryant said:


> < Noob seeking advice
> 
> I notice that people like to run different f/r tire combinations. I'm guessing it as to do with traction, which leads me to ask: Do you generally want better traction in the front or rear tire?


Well, it depends on the course and conditions of course!

Front tire traction is about being able to steer the bike. Rear tire traction is about being able to apply maximum power. You have to balance traction with rolling resistance too. Both traction and rolling resistance can be affected by the tires you choose and/or the pressure you run in your tires.

Simple, huh? 

It really helps to know the course or be able to pre-ride. This will ultimately determine the tire choice and pressure that works best. Having some spare wheels or the ability to change to different tires depending on your pre-ride can be a really nice thing.

Just an example, had a race on a course that was mostly grass, but conditions were very dry and the course had a lot of sharp turning. The decision for me was to swap out the front tire from a Vittoria XG (usually good all-around tire) to a tire with better side knobs to prevent problems with the front tire sliding out on turns.

Another example, had a race on a course with mix of grass and sections of looser dirt and some gravel road climbs. The decision for me here was to swap out the rear tire from a Vittoria XG to a tire that had more aggressive tread so that the rear tire would "bite" better in the loose stuff.

It's always a bit of a crap-shoot on what works best. I'd suggest experimenting a lot with different tires when training to see what works for you.


----------



## Bobe Kryant (Aug 2, 2011)

Your answer was more elaborate than I was expecting. Much appreciated


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

c-lo said:


> I call BS. not all his


What gave it away the World Champions strips on the tires? 

Im betting Niels Alberts wheels for the season as they are Shimano and there is a Bell helmet in the background.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*some guys*



Bobe Kryant said:


> Your answer was more elaborate than I was expecting. Much appreciated


(myself included) run on lots of hard pack sandstone. So it is hard dirt over river stone and loose talcum powder esque dirt on top. I file tread works great in the rear but washes out a bit in the front in corners, hence the mix tire combo


----------



## GDeAngelo (Aug 9, 2009)

seppo17 said:


> grifo and limus....
> 
> Personally I don't like the speedmax on the front. I did like a combo of mud2 on the front and speedmax on the rear. The XGs and mud2's sound like a couple of good sets..


I like this guy.


I'll be running Griffo, Fango and Limus. When it isn't **** weather, I'll have Fango as an A tire and Griffo as a B. When it's **** weather I'll have Limus as A tire and Fango as B. When it is a hill course or **** weather I will use my 12-28 cassette, everything else will be an 11-26 cassette. BTW, I have a 46/38 Truvative crank.


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

tsunayoshi said:


> Just got to try out my new Fango tubulars this weekend in both dry and wet (but not muddy) conditions on a fairly technical course with lots of off-camber hi-speed turns (at a camp)...very happy I followed my friend's recommendation. He says they work fairly well as all-conditions tires as long as you realize that they aren't true mud tires and ride appropriately in the muck. Next year (hopefully) I'll have a 2nd set of tubulars with Limus on them.
> 
> My pit bike currently has Grifos (clinchers), but I might trade those for Fangos just so both bikes match.


So raced the Fangos this past weekend, I am more in love with them than I was during practice. Didn't pack up in the few yucky sections and still had decent traction, and worked wonders on the slick grass during my morning race.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

OnTheRivet said:


> What gave it away the World Champions strips on the tires?
> 
> Im betting Niels Alberts wheels for the season as they are Shimano and there is a Bell helmet in the background.


Nothing gets past you guys.


----------



## Reparto (Apr 25, 2007)

Cubus 32 Front
Primus 32 Rear
Tubulars with sealant
CX season starts this evening :thumbsup:


----------



## thighmaster (Feb 2, 2006)

tsunayoshi said:


> So raced the Fangos this past weekend, I am more in love with them than I was during practice. Didn't pack up in the few yucky sections and still had decent traction, and worked wonders on the slick grass during my morning race.


I'm not posting to argue, but most slam these tires on wet grass. One of the competing forums agrees with you. My earlier post on FMB tires came back with no way to Fangos when the grass is wet. Goes to show it's hard to solicit opinions when so many factors can either make or break a tire.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Right now the wife I will be sharing Fangos glued up to the alu wheelset I built. Might have to look at building up some more tubbie sets and expanding the choices in the future.


----------

